# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Dvoroga ili sedlasta maternica - operirati ili ne

## Aurora*

> *Aurora* nema te .. Sta ima novo kod tebe ?


*Betty* hvala na pitanju.

Kod mene nema posebnih novosti. Evo bas danas ili mozda sutra stize M. 

Istina, novo je to sto me moj doktor salje na laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju. Imam zakazan cak i termin krajem iduceg mjeseca. Jedino sto ja nisam bas sigurna zelim li vec sada ici na to. Strah me eventualnih negativnih ucinaka operacije. Tu prije svega mislim na one vezane uz mogucu korekciju dvoroge maternice za koju nisam uvjerena da je neophodna...

Mozda bi mi vasa razmisljanja o tome pomogla, pa ako ste voljne reci mi svoje razmisljanje ili iskustvo u vezi toga, bit cu vam zahvalna.   :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

> Istina, novo je to sto me moj doktor salje na laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju. Imam zakazan cak i termin krajem iduceg mjeseca. Jedino sto ja nisam bas sigurna zelim li vec sada ici na to. Strah me eventualnih negativnih ucinaka operacije. Tu prije svega mislim na one vezane uz mogucu korekciju dvoroge maternice za koju nisam uvjerena da je neophodna...
> 
> Mozda bi mi vasa razmisljanja o tome pomogla, pa ako ste voljne reci mi svoje razmisljanje ili iskustvo u vezi toga, bit cu vam zahvalna.


 Pitanje je " koliko je dvoroga " da se tako izrazim . Ako je svarno previse da beba sutra ne bi imala mjesta da se razvija kako treba , onda ja glasam za operaciju . Ako je u pitanju samo sedlasta materica onda ja ne bih . Prije , dok nije postojala ta vrsta zahvata zene su morale prolaziti par spontanih pobacaja kako bi se materica sirila . Mislim da bi trebala sa snimcima da potrazis i drugo misljenje , pa  ako se i taj drugi doktor slozi da je potrebna korekcija ..  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

Upravo tako i ja razmisljam. Izrazito dvoroga (mozda) da, sedlasta ne.
Problem je u tome sto se odlucuje, koliko sam shvatila, prilikom samog zahvata, kada i postoji najbolji uvid u stvarno stanje. Dakle trebala bih se pouzdati u pravilnost donosenja odluka doktora na licu mjesta. To je ono sto mi se najvise ne svidja, jer bih o tome voljela odluciti sama. A nisam stekla dojam da je praksa raditi prvo samo diagnosticku pretragu i po potrebi ponoviti zahvat i tek tada napraviti operaciju prema dogovoru.

----------


## pujica

aurora, evo moja frendica upravo sad u bolnici ceka na tu operaciju. isto nisu sigurni je li dvoroga ili sedlasta, ali vec je imala spontani i izgubila blizance pa je svakako htjela na operaciju prije moguce nove trudnoce.

ja sam isto za - na kraju krajeva kad si vec tamo pod anestezijom i uoce da se nesto moze uciniti, zasto to ne i napraviti - pitanje tvog povjerenja u doktora je druga prica, jer ako ne vjerujes njegovoj procjeni na licu mjesta onda ja mislim da moras pronaci drugog doktora

----------


## Aurora*

> aurora, evo moja frendica upravo sad u bolnici ceka na tu operaciju. isto nisu sigurni je li dvoroga ili sedlasta, ali vec je imala spontani i izgubila blizance pa je svakako htjela na operaciju prije moguce nove trudnoce.
> 
> ja sam isto za - na kraju krajeva kad si vec tamo pod anestezijom i uoce da se nesto moze uciniti, zasto to ne i napraviti - pitanje tvog povjerenja u doktora je druga prica, jer ako ne vjerujes njegovoj procjeni na licu mjesta onda ja mislim da moras pronaci drugog doktora


*pujice*, hvala, i tvoje razmisljanje mi pomaze. 

Moram reci jos i to da nije upitno moje povjerenje prema doktoru, koliko razmisljam o opcenitom pristupu tom problemu.

Jedan pristup je onaj prema kojem je bolje operativno ispraviti, nazovimo to, neku deformaciju maternice u preventivne svrhe.
Drugi pristup je onaj prema kojem se zapravo ne radi o defromaciji nego samo o varijaciji oblika ustvari normalne maternice.
Ne znam gdje se povlaci granica izmedju jednog i drugog, ali cini mi se da se sa prvim pristupom mnogo prije odlucuje na operativni zahvat. 

Sve to je ipak mozda manje vazno od same posljedice takvog zahvata. U slucaju operacije dvoroge maternice (za razliku od operacije septuma, ako se ne varam) na mjestu reza koliko razumjem vise ne dolazi do normalnog zadebljanja endometrija, sto opet negativno utjece na ugnijezdjenje... 

Mozda je ovo ipak malo previse za ovaj topic, pa se izvinjavam.
A da otvorim poseban topic na ovu temu, mozda na potpomognutoj?

----------


## pujica

prebacila sam ja u novi topic ovdje, nije to vezano usko uz PO, a moze dobro doci i onim curama koje tamo ne bi trazile

----------


## pujica

i da nastavim sad - jer me bas zanima - meni kaze ova frendica (znat cu vise sutra nakon operacije) da njoj planiraju ugradit neku vrstu spirale tako da maternica poprimi oblik kruske, a onda to nije tako invazivno, zar ne?

ali koliko sam shvatila, u to nece biti sigurni sve dok ne naprave tu histeroskopiju jer inace nikako ne mogu utvrditi radi li se o dvorogoj maternici ili septumu

tako da ne znam kako bi se to uopce rijesilo bez operacije (odnosno postupka histeroskopije)

----------


## Mirta30

prije nekoliko dana mi je prijateljica rekla da je nedavno saznala da ima dvorogu matrenicu, nakon što je rodila dvoje dijece

----------


## Aurora*

*pujice* hvala sto si otvorila novi topic na ovu temu i sto si tu kopirala postove sa Odbrojavanja.   :Kiss:  

Iako do sada bas i nema novih postova, ja ocekujem da ce se ipak pojaviti jos koji. 

Mozda ti vec sada mozes nesto napisati o rezultatu operacije tvoje prijateljice koju si spomenula?

A danas je operirana i *laky*, pa se nadam da cemo za koji dan cuti i njeno iskustvo.

----------


## TONI

Od kolegice kćer na poslu ima dvorogu maternicu (tada sam prvi put i čula za to) i treba roditi za mjesec dana. U početku trudnoće je morala mirovati, ali joj nitko nije predlagao operaciju. Koliko znam, ostala je trudna "normalno" nakon par mjeseci pokušavanja.

----------


## pujica

bila moja frendica danas na histeroskopiji i nisu nista dirali - ustanovili su da ima dvorogu maternicu (dakle nije septum) ali je dr. rekao da misli kako je bolje nista ne rezat jer nije tako jako veliko zakrivljenje i da im se javi na pregled u bolnicu kad opet zatrudni

----------


## Aurora*

> bila moja frendica danas na histeroskopiji i nisu nista dirali - ustanovili su da ima dvorogu maternicu (dakle nije septum) ali je dr. rekao da misli kako je bolje nista ne rezat jer nije tako jako veliko zakrivljenje i da im se javi na pregled u bolnicu kad opet zatrudni


Super za tvoju prijateljicu!

Sve do sada ovdje napisano govori u prilog tome da ne treba na svaku dvorogu maternicu gledati kao na deformaciju koju treba korigirati, nego kao tek na jedan od normalnih oblika maternice koja isto tako omogucava normalnu trudnocu.

----------


## uporna

Danas sam čula od svog gin. da je kad je prvi put pregledao na uzv trudnicu sa dvorogom maternicom bio malo u šoku jer nije znao što bi napisao ali mu je žena rekla da je već rodila dvoje djece što znači da očigledno koliko to može biti i prepreka očigledno žene opet rode bez problema.

----------


## zhabica

meni su nakon prvog spontanog (7. tjedan) rekli da mozda imam septum ili cak dvorogu maternicu, prosla sam nekoliko dr. koji su rekli da ne mogu sa sigurnoscu tvrditi jeli mi to dijagnoza i uzrok spontanog, da sama odlucim hocu li na operaciju, ja sam odlucila da necu, dr-i nisu bili sigurni, ja sam bila uplasena, a i ostala sam trudna 25. dan ciklusa iz samo 1 pokusaja pa je moglo bit vise razloga za spontani. 

nakon drugog spontanog (opet 7. tjedan, a ja mislila da je 7 moj sretan broj) vise nisam uopce razmisljala, sad su dr.-i bili malo sigurniji, tj moj dr. mi je preporucio da se ne mislim, ako i nije uzrok da je dobro preventivno uklonit sumnju nakon sto iskljucimo sve one male bestije od virusa i bakterija. ja sam definitivno odlucila da idem na operaciju. svi nalazi bestija - virusa, bakterija... su bili u :D edni i ostalo je samo jos to. otisla do dr. Sparca. pregledao me UZV, dijag: uterus septus, duljina cca 2,5 cm. dogovorili operaciju sredinom iduceg ciklusa. 

operacija:
 pon: dan prije operacije bila na poslu do 4, spremila stvari, prespavala, sva sreca da sam bila previse okupirana pa sam imala malo vremena za brigu iako sam se brinula dosta jer nikad nisam bila u bolnici a u dr. malo
 uto: dosla ujutro u bolnicu, pregledala me anesteziologinja, dosao dr. sparac, popricali, objasnio mi sto ce se dogoditi, iako mi je vec prije rekao, odveli me u operacijsku salu, zaspala, probudila se, lezim u sobi, nista me ne boli, malo krvarila, prespavala
 sri: ujutro dolazi dr. Sparac objasnjava sto se dogodilo, operirao mi je septum (incizija septuma), savjetuje da se pripazim kratko, i da dodjem na kontrolu za mjesec dana. otpusta me kuci.  
 krvarila sam 8 - 9 dana, u pon sam vec bila na poslu ko da se nista nije dogodilo. na pregledu je bilo sve u redu i preporucio mi je da se pripazimo jos dva ciklusa da se endometrij dobro obnovi i pokusamo s trudnocom. 

6. mjeseci nakon operacije, iz prve ostala trudna. 13. 09. (zamalo bio petak) rodila predivnog zapca  :D  (toliko o sretnim brojevima  :Laughing:  ) 

kad sam bila u tom problemu cinilo mi se kao nesto tesko sa sad sam zahvalna sto je bilo samo to i tako lako rjesivo - operiras i gotovo, i to na poprilicno lagan i bezbolan nacin, a kako se ljudi muce sa MPO i drugim cudima, ovo mi sad izgleda banalno. to je moj dozivljaj i moje iskustvo. nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile:  tebi aurora   :Love:

----------


## laky

upravo stigla s histero radi dvoroge  ......nije neophodno i može se zatrudniti i iznijeti trudnoća tko ide prirodno.ja na svoju incjativu odradila i lpsc i histero uz uglasnost Lučija...isključivo radi toga jer me strah da sutra kada uspijem zatrudniti putem IVF ili ICSI(koji optimizam  :D )zbog dvoroge izibim bebe tj dođe do spontanog....

od svog postupka me bolio samo flaster preko rane jer mi j malo zatezao kožu...

----------


## laky

moj stav je u svim situacija Bolje spriječiti nego liječiti.....ja sam se dvoumila između bolnice u ST i Mostaru i odabrala Mostar.operirao me(ako je to uopće operacija prije mali zahvat) doktor koji je prvi vidio izgled maternice i miom a Luči kasnijepotvrdio(tj.oba su izrazila sumnju jer nijemoglo biti 100%) utvrđeno...

ja bih najradije dok  čekam IVF odradila i imunološke pretrage(znam pretjerujem ali  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ) da budem mirna...
Aurora neznam jesi li radila HSG ili LPSC a ako odlučiš na Histero odna usput možeš i LPSC.

ja pitala jel mogu i liposukciju već kad su me uspavali   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a dr   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> Sve do sada ovdje napisano govori u prilog tome da ne treba na svaku dvorogu maternicu gledati kao na deformaciju koju treba korigirati, nego kao tek na jedan od normalnih oblika maternice koja isto tako omogucava normalnu trudnocu.


ta sam. imala sam dvorogu maternicu... tj. valjda jednorogu s još nekim dodatkom... koji je na kraju bio veličine kao ostatak maternice (veličine muške šake :/ )... fakat lječnici ponekad tek saznaju pravo stanje stvari kad te otvore (ovo sad zvuči cruel  :/ baš sam te utješila   :Grin:  )... meni tako svako malo pod uzv "nađu" nešto novo, pa onda se skupi cijeli kolegij i svi se isčuđavaju i dive  :Grin:  tako da sam zadnjih deset godina bila uvjerena da imam samo jedan jajnik, al zato dvorogu maternicu, da bi mi prošle godine (kad su me otvorili) rekli da ipak imam dva jajnika, al zato jednorogu maternicu...   :Rolling Eyes:  

normalno sam zatrudnila i iznijela sam normalnu trudnoću (s obzirom na maternicu). nakon toga sam imala komplikacija s tim "dodatkom", al to sad već ne spada u ovu priču.

što reći - welcome to the club   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## laky

imamo krajnik u maternici i to je to....ako smeta sklone ga....  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> što reći - welcome to the club


bas tako, kad sam ja saznala da to imam odjedanput mi se ucinilo da svi zivi imaju, kako god spomenem e ima ova e ima ona, i bilo ih je koje s normalno radjale djecu. 

meni je i moj dr rekao da se trudnoca moze i normalno odrzat unatoc pregradi ali da su na porodu malo vece komplikacije npr postoji mogucnost da beba bude na zadak pa se zbog pregrade odmah ide na carski rez bez da ju se pokusa okrenuti, a kod trudnoca koje se ne odrze i dodje do spontanog dodgodi se cesto da se plod usadi na mjestu pregrade koja je slabo prokrvljena i nakon nekog vremena dodje do zastoja u razvoju ploda zbog cega dolazi do spontanog.

----------


## fritulica1

Meni jako bliska osoba je imala problem dvoroge maternice. Nakon 1. spontanog ginekolozi su je upozorili na taj problem ali su joj rekli da to ne mora biti razlog spontanom. Odlučila se na još jedan pokušaj i ponovo proživjela spontani. Nakon toga se odlučila za operaciju. Poslije su se čuvali neko vrijeme (po preporuci liječnika) i čim su se odlučili na novi pokušaj, zatrudnila je i bez ikakvih problema iznijela trudnoću uz relativno lagan porod na prirodni način. Sada ima preslatko djetešce   :Zaljubljen:  , a planiraju i drugo...
Ukoliko te zanima više o toj operaciji, o svemu se mogu raspitati i poslati ti PP.

Sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mamasunce

Evo i ja imam dvorogu maternicu i rodila sam prirodno i bez većih problema dvoje djece. Čak u drugoj trudnoći mi je rečeno da se plod smjestio u rogu, ali da će vjerojatno se kako trudnoća odmiče spustiti. Tako je i bilo. Jedino sam morala malo više mirovati od ''običnih'' trudnica. (otišla sam na komplikacije dosta rano, ali sam se i šetala i obavljala normalno sve kućanske poslove). 

Nikada mi nije rečeno da bi to mogao biti problem, ali kao što su cure rekle, vjerojatno ovisi i u kolikoj je mjeri maternica ''dovoroga''. Inače moj doktor kaže da je to nasljedno.

----------


## artemida

evo i mene s jednim pitanjcem...imam dijagnozu jednoroge maternice,to se utvrdilo nakon vanmatericne ,prilikom operacije,nema na lijevoj strani NISTA. no dobro, imali sanse kod ovakve maternice nekakva operacija,obzirom da idemo na ivf...

----------


## laky

> aurora, evo moja frendica upravo sad u bolnici ceka na tu operaciju. isto nisu sigurni je li dvoroga ili sedlasta, ali vec je imala spontani i izgubila blizance pa je svakako htjela na operaciju prije moguce nove trudnoce.
> 
> ja sam isto za - na kraju krajeva kad si vec tamo pod anestezijom i uoce da se nesto moze uciniti, zasto to ne i napraviti - pitanje tvog povjerenja u doktora je druga prica, jer ako ne vjerujes njegovoj procjeni na licu mjesta onda ja mislim da moras pronaci drugog doktora


ja odradila prije 14 dana ,prevencija prije IVF 
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  nisam čak ni apstinirala do slijedećeg ciklusa   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Aurora*

Unatoc svoj silini mog unutrasnjeg otpora od odlaska na histeroskopiju radi eventualne korekcije maternice i unatoc svima vama koje ste sa svojim iskustvom potvrdile da dvoroga maternica ne mora biti prepreka trudnoci, ja sutra ipak odlazim u bolnicu radi zakazanog termina za laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju. 

Ono sto je prevagnulo bio je dolazak jos jedne nezeljene menstruacije, ili bolje receno spottinga, kao i cinjenica da su prosle dvije godine bezuspjesnih pokosaja ostvarivanja trudnoce. I ne manje bitno, svijest o svojim vlastitim godinama koje ne idu u prilog daljnjem cekanju.

Zanimljivo je medjutim to, da sada vise nego o dvorogoj maternic zbog koje se i preporucuje lprs i histero, razmisljam o mogucem otkrivanju i otklanjanju uzroka mojem predmenstruacijskom spottingu, koji me vise od svega smeta i zabrinjava. 

Po svoj vjerojatnosti, vec iduci tjedan cu vam moci javiti kako je sve na kraju proslo kod mene.

----------


## pujica

*aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i na kraju prodjes bez operacije

----------


## pirica

*aurora* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

Ajme, *pujica* i *pirica* bas vam hvala za dobre zelje   :Love:   Ovakva podrska me uvijek prijatno iznenadi i svaki put iznova gane.   :Embarassed:  

Nego, bas kad sam pomislila da je kucno taj cas kada nema vise uzmaka, pojavio se problem u vezi kojeg sam upravo pitala za misljenje ovdje.

Pa, ako netko ima pojma sta se radi u slucaju da menstruacijsko krvarenje jos traje na dan predvidjene lprsc. i histero, molim za odgovor tamo.   :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Aurora ~~~~~~~ da krvarenje do sutra prođe i sve bude OK!

----------


## sele

Arura nemam odgovor na tvoje pitanje,
javljam se samo da poželim sve najbolje, da sve bude ok.
Meni bliska osoba je takođe sa dijagnozom dvoroge materice zatrudnila i iznijela trudnoću do kraja i sada ima prekrasnu curicu a ne misli ostati samo na jednom djetetu.
Da sve bude super
 :Love:

----------


## zhabica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro! 
ja isto ne znam odgovor za krvarenje ali se sad nadam da je vec prestalo, cekam da cujem kako je sve proslo   :Kiss:

----------


## lilamili

pridružujem se u klub dvorogih i sl., aurora ja se iskreno nadam da će ti operacija pomoć i da ćeš brzo postati majka jednog malog   :Saint:  . meni su u prvoj trudnoći rekli da imam duplu maternicu ( na svu sreću na carskom su ustanovili da se ipak radi o dvorogoj maternici što je nešto povoljnije od ove prve ). na svu sreću ovoga svijeta ja sam ostala trudna od prve, radila sam skoro do kraja šestog mj., puno sam se kretala, nitko mi nije reko da moram mirovati, zbog puknuća vodenjaka rodila sam u 35 tjed. al glavno da je s bebicom bilo sve ok, sada sam opet trudna (također iz prve) i u 17. tj. sam i moram priznat da nakon što sam puno toga pročitala o svemu pomalo me strah, samo želim da sa bebicom bude sve ok..
ma puno puno sreće   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Aurora kako je prošlo?

----------


## zhabica

*aurora* i mene zanima, jesi dobro? sve u redu? 
*lililmili* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje super! drzi se!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*Charlie*, hvala sto mislis na mene, divna si   :Love:  

U utorak su mi konacno napravili laparoskopiju, a jucer su me vec pustili doma. Na osnovi oskudne informacije sto sam je dobila u prolazu od doktora koji me operirao, izgleda da oblik moje maternice zaista nije problematican, da je i sve ostalo u redu i da nista nisu dirali. Ali vise od toga ne znam, jer mi sluzbeno nista nisu rekli, a otpusno cu pismo dobiti tek u ponedjeljak.

Tada cu vam napisati nesto vise o tome, a o ostalom cu se javiti na odbrojavanju kad se jos malo oporavim.    :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*zhabica*, evo i tebi jedna   :Kiss:  za tvoju skrb! 

Javit cu se sutra na Odbrojavanju.

----------


## zhabica

ajde cuvaj mi se!   :Kiss:   zelim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## Charlie

Ajde neka je to dobro prošlo! Brz oporavak ti želim!

----------


## lilamili

još jednom jedno veliko sretno  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

aurora   :Love:

----------


## potočnica

Nakon odrađenog HSG-a, otkriveno ja da imam sedlastu maternicu. Ali su to stavili pod upitnik i tražili dodatne snimke. Moj gin na to uopće nije reagirao i rekao da se ne zabrinjavam :?

----------


## leonanoel

> Nakon odrađenog HSG-a, otkriveno ja da imam sedlastu maternicu. Ali su to stavili pod upitnik i tražili dodatne snimke. Moj gin na to uopće nije reagirao i rekao da se ne zabrinjavam :?


I meni je ustanovljena sedlasta maternica pod upitnikom.
Tj, sumnja se na sedlastu maternicu...a da bi se to utvrdilo, morala sam proci laparaskopiju.
Taj operativni zahvat sam prosla. Njime mi je otkriven septum maternice i kako doc kaze, taj su mi septum otklonili drugim zahvatom, histeroskopijom.
Dobila sam i otpusno pismo, al ja i dan danas, nakon tri god. nevjerujem da su meni otklonili septum. Sumnjam s toga jer ja poslije tog zahvata nisam niti malo krvarila.
Jos uvijek nisam zatrudnila iako ja i muz nemamo nekih vecih i ozbiljnijih problema.
A u vezi ta dva operativna zahvata sam se grdno pokajala.
Oporavljala sam se 6 mjeseci. Stomak me je gadno bolio bar dva mjeseca.
Desna strana prepona mi je bila utrnuta nekoliko mjeseci. Vjerujem da mi je taj rez od 1 cm napravljen upravo preko odredjenog zivca.
S tom operacijom nisam nista rijesila, a toliko dugo sam se oporavljala.
A opet da to nisam obavila, danas bi se pitala da li je mozda bas u tom septumu problem?!

----------


## leonanoel

> Nakon odrađenog HSG-a, otkriveno ja da imam sedlastu maternicu. Ali su to stavili pod upitnik i tražili dodatne snimke. Moj gin na to uopće nije reagirao i rekao da se ne zabrinjavam :?


Gin ti je rekao da se ne zabrinjavas i ima pravo!
Prvo povadi sve nalaze koji se mogu napraviti bez operativnog zahvata.
Laparaskopija i histoskopija se obavljaju zadnje...kad je sve drugo obradjeno i kad prodje vise vremena u pokusaju zatrudnjivanja.
Doc nemoze sa sigurnoscu tvrditi da imas sedlastu maternicu. Zato i je pod upitnikom.
A opet, nitko ti nemoze sa sigurnoscu tvrditi, i ako imas sedlastu, da li je bas ona uzrok zbog kojeg ne ostajes trudna. :/

----------


## potočnica

Nemam pojma što da radim. Trebam na AIH u 3.mjesecu. Ne znam koje bih još pretrage mogla napraviti, možda UZV HSG. Osim što mi na nalazu piše sedlasta pod upitnikom, usmeno mi je dok. rekao da imam povećanu maternicu, i da je to čudno zbog toga što sam nerotkinja. Stvarno su mi svi čudni! :?

----------


## leonanoel

> Nemam pojma što da radim. Trebam na AIH u 3.mjesecu. Ne znam koje bih još pretrage mogla napraviti, možda UZV HSG. Osim što mi na nalazu piše sedlasta pod upitnikom, usmeno mi je dok. rekao da imam povećanu maternicu, i da je to čudno zbog toga što sam nerotkinja. Stvarno su mi svi čudni! :?


Laparaskopija je najdetaljniji nalaz koji se moze napraviti. S tim nalazom ce se vidjeti u kakvom su stanju jajnici, jajovodi i maternica.
Bilo bi ludo da te odgovaram od toga. Mozda to moras proci.
Samo se uvjeri da ti taj zahvat obave najbolji doktori, a ne tamo bilo koji doc samo da se to obavi.
HSG bih svakako preporucila prije ovog zahvata.

Sretno!

----------


## Tayra

Evo i ja se pridruzujem klubu dvorogih i dizem ovu temu ukoliko netko ima neka nova iskustva i komentare.


Vec sam napisala na odbrojavanju, moj gin. to apsolutno ne smatra problemom, kaze da se recimo u SAD-u, Njemackoj i mnogim drugim zapadnim razvijenim zemljama to smatra tek jednim od oblika materice istina malo rjeđi od normalnog ali nista  drugo ! kad sam ga pitala smitali to zacecu ili trudnoci jer sam o tome dosta cula, odgovorio je da problema pri zacecu, iznosenju trudnoce pa i spontanih pobacaja ima proporcionalno skoro jednako kao i kod onih koji imaju normalan oblik. Mnoge zene zatrudne i iznesu trudnocu i da ne znaju da imaju dvorogu ili sedlastu matericu.

Uglavnom da o tome ne razmisljam kao problemu da se se time za sada ne opterecujem jer mi samo bez razloga moze napraviti dodatni psiholoski pritisak.

*Aurora* jesi li ti ipak napravila operaciju?

----------


## lucky day

> Evo i ja se pridruzujem klubu dvorogih i dizem ovu temu ukoliko netko ima neka nova iskustva i komentare.
> 
> 
> Vec sam napisala na odbrojavanju, moj gin. to apsolutno ne smatra problemom, kaze da se recimo u SAD-u, Njemackoj i mnogim drugim zapadnim razvijenim zemljama to smatra tek jednim od oblika materice istina malo rjeđi od normalnog ali nista  drugo ! kad sam ga pitala smitali to zacecu ili trudnoci jer sam o tome dosta cula, odgovorio je da problema pri zacecu, iznosenju trudnoce pa i spontanih pobacaja ima proporcionalno skoro jednako kao i kod onih koji imaju normalan oblik. Mnoge zene zatrudne i iznesu trudnocu i da ne znaju da imaju dvorogu ili sedlastu matericu.
> 
> Uglavnom da o tome ne razmisljam kao problemu da se se time za sada ne opterecujem jer mi samo bez razloga moze napraviti dodatni psiholoski pritisak.
> 
> *Aurora* jesi li ti ipak napravila operaciju?


tayra, mene su sa 17 god. isrepadali zbog sedlaste maternice...
pa sam, vec debelo u trudnoci to spomenula svom ginicu - 
'by the way - meni rekli da imam sedlastu maternicu hocu li moci iznijeti trudnocu do kraja?'
a on mi je odgovorio identicno ovome sto si napisala...  :D

plus dodao da ce mi maternica mozda promijeniti obik u 'normalniji' nakon poroda... 
nadodao je da nema 'normalnog' oblika maternice i da je svaka drugacija, poput otiska prstiju kod dva razlicita covjeka...

----------


## †vanesax

Meni je nakon prvog pobacaja ustanovljena dvoroga materica. Posle toga imala školsku T, i u avataru vidite koga sam iznela iz takve materice bez ikakvih problema. Medjutim, posle toga sam imala jos 1 blizanacku T, koja se zavrsila u 26 nedelji, prevremenim pucanjem vodenjaka. Niko ne zna zasto, mada sam imala velikih stresova tih dana. Bitno je to da doktori smatraju da to nema veze sa oblikom moje materice.

Eto, mozda sam vas malo utesila, iako to na mene nije delovalo bas mnogo utesno, jer i dan danas ne znam razlog neiznosenja tih T.

----------


## marti_sk

tayra imas pp

----------


## nikka

> Meni je nakon prvog pobacaja ustanovljena dvoroga materica. Posle toga imala školsku T, i u avataru vidite koga sam iznela iz takve materice bez ikakvih problema. Medjutim, posle toga sam imala jos 1 blizanacku T, koja se zavrsila u 26 nedelji, prevremenim pucanjem vodenjaka. Niko ne zna zasto, mada sam imala velikih stresova tih dana. Bitno je to da doktori smatraju da to nema veze sa oblikom moje materice.
> 
> Eto, mozda sam vas malo utesila, iako to na mene nije delovalo bas mnogo utesno, jer i dan danas ne znam razlog neiznosenja tih T.


Evo i ja sam jedna od onih koja ima dvorogu maternicu. 
Jednu trudnoću iza sebe koja je završila sa spontanim u 13 tjednu  :Sad:  
Nakon tog spontanog sam si uzela malo pauze jer su me dr. u bolnici doslovce izmrcvarili prilikom kiritaže ( 2 kiritaže i 1 laparaskopija...u bolnici sam provela 1 mj  :Crying or Very sad:  )
Od tada pokušavamo skoro 2 godine, a iza nas je i jedan nuspijeli AIH.

Uglavnom da ne duljim ja sam pitala svog dr. što ako ja sa potpomognutom oplodnjom dobim blizance da li ću tu trudnoću moći
iznijeti do kraja?
Odgovor je bio...teoretski da bi mogla iznijeti tu trudnoću, ali u praksi 
baš i ne  :Sad:  
Nije baš bio izravan..onako je okolišao sa odgovorom!

Ja se malkice bojim te blizanačke trudnoće koja je česta u MPO.

Voljela bi da se jave cure sa dvorogom maternicom koje su iznijele blizanačku trudnoću da čujemo vaša iskustva, naravno ako vas ima  :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

*Nikka*  :Love:  

Vidiš kako i oni pričaju različito. Verovatno su im njihova iskustva iz prakse takva, da na osnovu njih pretpostavljaju, a ne iz teorije...  :/

----------


## tinči

bok!prvi put se javljam na ovaj forum i nadam se da bar neko ima sličan problem kao ja.imala sam već dva spontana i do sada mi od pet ginekologa nitko nije vidio da imam septum na maternici.odlučila sam promjeniti ginekologa i otišla u drugu županiju jer sam čula da ima jedan dobar ginekolog i on mi je odmah rekao da mi maternica ima dva djela tj.po sredini maternice imam tu pregradu koja bi smetala bebi.šalje me u bolnicu da se to odstrani jer male su šanse da sljedeću trudnoću iznosim do kraja.ja za ovo prije nikad nisam čula i naravno da sam šokirana,bojim se da se kod odstranjenja nešto ne zakomplicira jer stvarno više od svega želim imati dijete.molim vas da mi odgovorite ako neko ima slično iskustvo.hvala vam puno.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nikka

Tinči ako je taj septum mogući uzrok spontanih   :Sad:  ja bi ga odstranila.
Ta operacija nije ništa strašno. 
Na trbuhu trbuhu imaš 3 mala reza  :Grin: , u bolnici si nekih 7 dana.
Gledaj ja imam dvorogu maternicu i ta se ne operira.

----------


## †vanesax

Meni se septum nekad vidi, a nekad ne, Veća sam pisala o tome da nije bilo govora o tome da se on odstranjuje. I ja sam u vezi sa ti m malo confused  :? Moja gin. koja je jako dobra, ne smatra to nikakvim problemom, e sad ti znaj u čemu je kvaka za te spontane (imala 3)

----------


## lilamili

evo mene dvoroge u 35 tj. ( sutra )  :D , najgore je prošlo i sad odbrojavam, eto samo da znaju oni koji su u dilemi da dvoroga maternica ili septum ne mora bit problem a ja vjerujem da najčešće i nije obzirom da mi je ovo druga trudnoća, sve u svemu želim vam svima što manje stresa i živciranja oko toga, i svima želim puno uspjeha, jako mi je žao što neke od vas moraju odlučivat o tim operacijama jer osobno mislim da je to zaista od slučaja do slučaja i najbitnije je da same dobro promislite prije djelovanja   :Heart:

----------


## tinči

sad se ne mogu sjetiti kako se to zove,biti će vaginalno operacija.tako da ni šavove neću imati,ali svejedno se bojim i jedva čekam da to završi već jednom.još k tome sam bila na paljenju ranice i sad svaki tjedan hodam na neko premazivanje.jednostavno sam luda već od svega.hvala vam što ste mi se javile.bar imam nekog ko me kuži.

----------


## nikka

> Meni se septum nekad vidi, a nekad ne, Veća sam pisala o tome da nije bilo govora o tome da se on odstranjuje. I ja sam u vezi sa ti m malo confused  :? Moja gin. koja je jako dobra, ne smatra to nikakvim problemom, e sad ti znaj u čemu je kvaka za te spontane (imala 3)


vanesax da li ti imaš dvorogu maternicu ili??? :? 
recimo kod mene se na ultrazvuku vide 2 odvojena roga, meni to
izgleda kao mačje oči  :Grin:  uf kak sam to opisala

tinči ne brini  :Love:  iza mene su 2 laparaskopije i iz svojeg iskustva ti mogu reći da nije to ništa strašno  :Smile:

----------


## bebica26

caos
nadam se da ce moje iskustvo pomoci nekome
ja sam u 27 godini otkrila da imam dvorogu matericu izrazito,sa pregradom,to mi je otkriveno na HSG,a pre skoro tacno mesec dana sam operisala i u isto vreme produvala jajovode.sve je traljalo pola sata i isti dan sam isla kuci.par sati posle operacije sam klopala ogromnu krmenadlu hehehehehhe sve u svemu sve je radjeno vaginalno tako da sam otisla kuci bez i jednog jedinog bola ili slicno,pijem estradiol mesec dana,i cekam da dobijem menstruaciju koja kasni radi cele procedure.posle dve menstruacije radim inseminaciju kojoj se radujem.
ono sto je jako bitno je da je moja materica posle operacija postala bukvalno DUPLO VECA i nadam se uskoro lepim rezultatima

----------


## †vanesax

Malo kasnim sa ovim postom, ali da ne bi bilo zabune, ja imam dvorogu matericu (sa septumom, koji je do sada videla samo jedna gin. koja inače nije moja, već je bila na zameni, i to mi je videla kad sam bila trudna 7 nedelja). Ta dva roga nisu jako izražena, jer se nekad na UZV sondi vide, a nekad ne  :? Ali kad sam pitala šta sa tim da radim i da li je to smetnja za T, svi su mi rekli da je to sve ok i da ne treba ništa dirati, jer nema smetnje za T. Ma, ko će ih znati.... Svako od njih ima neku svoju teoriju, a mi, nažalost, nekad budemo žrtve takvih različitih mišljenja.

----------


## bebica26

naravno bitna je i cinjenica koliko je rogata materica.meni je posle operacije materica duplo veca,mozete zamisliti kolika je bila pre operacije..tako da nema pravila sve je individualno

----------


## tinči

evo i mene.danas sam kao morala ići u bolnicu na dogovor za odstranjenje septuma i doktor koji bi me trebao operirati je rekao da nije jasna slika da imam septum i da operacija prije nebude nego bude.sad opet moram doći za tjedan dana jer sad su mi plodni dani pa se radi toga ne vidi ništa.moj ginekolog veli da ni on više nije siguran dali je to septum,možda je sedlasta maternica.dali postoji neko rješenje za sedlastu maternicu?veli se da nije prepreka trudnoći,a što ako se beba baš svaki put primi na to mjesto?i prvi i drugi put sam zatrudnjela iz prve,ali na žalost ne mogu zadržati trudnoću.  :Crying or Very sad:  pomozite

----------


## potočnica

Tinči, ne znam što bih ti rekla. A voljela bih ti pomoći.

Nakon odrađenog HSG-a meni su rekli da imam sedlastu maternicu(i to stavili pod upitnik), ali opet povećanu(što je valjda dobro). Obavila sam 3. AIH i sad čekam rezultate. Ako nije uspio, onda idem na histeroskopiju(laparo nisu spominjali) i to sve prije svog prvog IVF. Tako se nadam da je ovaj Aih bio uspješan jer mrzim rezanja po sebi(znam da ih ne voli nitko, ali ja sam poseban slučaj)

----------


## nikka

potočnica vjeruj mi nisi  :Grin:  , neka ovaj AIH bude bingo  :Smile:

----------


## potočnica

Nikka, a jesi li ti obavila laparo i histeroskopiju?Kako su ti utvrdili da imaš dvorogu maternicu? I misle da to nije zapreka trudnoći? Ja sad ne znam ni sama, obavila bih još neke pretrage da vidim kakva mi je maternica i da li imam septum. Šta se to može samo vidjeti operacijama :/

----------


## bebica26

tince, sedlasta materica moze biti prepreka u zacecu ali narvno zavisi KOLIKO je sedlasta.meni je receno da sa mojom matericom MOGU zatrudneti ali jako jako tesko sanse su bile manje od 5%,cak i da sam radila vestacku oplodnju i da bih verovatno AKO i zatrudnim bila na odrzavanju trudnoce i lezala 9 meseci.zato sam se odlucila za operaciju
sretno svima

----------


## yasmina

evo i mene in the club..

prije 9 mjeseci u Merkuru mi rekli da imam dvostruku maternicu
i nek radim na trudnoći, kao vjerojatno ću uspjeti zatrudnjeti, ali ću moguće rađati carskim rezom..

prije dva tjedna u Poliklinici Sunce kažu da je dvoroga maternica i/ili septum i da trebam na histeroskopiju ..

naravno da sam zbunjena..

ne kužim kak septum utječe na ugnježđenje?
i da li se ne operiranom mjestu razvija endometrij?

----------


## †vanesax

Odgovoriću ovde iako je dosta vremena prošlo od yasmininog pitanja, ali to je za one druge cure koje imaju sličan problem i slična pitanja.

Ako se plod ugnezdi u septumu, postoji velika verovatnoća da trudnoća ne opstane jer je septum pregrada u materici i ona onemogućava razvoj embriona. Laički rečeno, nema dovoljno prostora.
Tako se dogodilo kod mene. Trudnoća je izdržala donekle i onda se sve razvuklo toliko da više nije moglo izdržati. A trudnoća je bila tek na pola puta.

----------


## mari mar

Pozdrav...
Vidim da već davno nitko nije pisao na ovoj temi, ali ipak ću pitati možda mi netko odgovori... :Smile: 
meni je dr. rekao da imam subseptus... i dvorogo maternicu... ali da još nije za operaciju...mada nisam nikako ni ostajala trudna, pokušavamo već 7 god... Bila sam na histeroskopiji polipa u 11/11. da li netko ima iskustva s subseptusom?

----------


## Aurora*

Vidim da je podignuta tema koja me svojevremeno mucila pa da napisem svoja dosadasnja iskustva.

Ona laparoskopija na koju sam bila upucena  je ipak bila samo dijagnosticka, nista mi nisu dirali. Samo su  potvrdili da zaista imam izrazito dvorogu maternicu. Nakon toga je taj  problem nekako pao u zaborav i vise se time nisam opterecivala. 

Prosla sam zatim tri postupka potpomognute oplodnje i imala jednu biokemijsku trudnocu. I onda sam u cetvrtom postupku, na temelju nalaza za genetsku sklonost ztrombofiliji, bila na terapiji heparinom i ostvarila uspjesnu i urednu trudnocu. Rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca sa 40+2 tjedna trudnoce, djevojcicu tesku 3250 g i dugu 51 cm. Jedino sto se povezuje s dvorogom maternicom je to da je beba bila na zadak te sam zbog toga rodila na carski rez.

----------


## mari mar

:Klap:  čestitke! 
Imam i ja trombofiliju, pa i mene čeka terarija...samo što ja nikako da dođem do te faze...
kod drugog dr. sam bila po drugo mišljenje, a on je rekao da je sve ok, pa sad tko bi ga znao... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ruža82

Pitanje, ova tema mi je nova pa me zanima kako doktor vidi ili ne vidi dvorogu maternicu, mislim, ovisi to o tome kakav je UZV ili ???? možda glupo pitanje, ali ne kužim kako tek sad kad sam išla na kiretažu su mi rekli da imam dvorogu maternicu a do sad niko ništa???

----------


## mari mar

Ne znam ni ja puno o tome...ali meni je rekao da moje nije još za operaciju.... Drugi liječnici mi nisu ništa govorili navodno je sve ok. Ali ipak nije kad još nisam trudna! I meni je to potpuna nepoznanica! :Confused: 
Neka odgovori netko ko zna ili ima više iskustva s tim...

----------


## ruža82

Još jedno pitanje, trebat ću ići na dijagnostičku histeroskopiju, zanima me kada mogu ići na to pošto sam evo red par dana imala kiretažu. dali treba čekati ciklus, dva???

----------


## Aurora*

> Pitanje, ova tema mi je nova pa me zanima kako doktor vidi ili ne vidi dvorogu maternicu, mislim, ovisi to o tome kakav je UZV ili ???? možda glupo pitanje, ali ne kužim kako tek sad kad sam išla na kiretažu su mi rekli da imam dvorogu maternicu a do sad niko ništa???


Rekla bih da to prije svega ovisi od toga sta doktor gleda na UZ i da li zna to vidjeti. Ili drugim rijecima potreban je ciljani pregled u odredjenom dijelu ciklusa. Da li je za to potreban i poseban UZ nisam sigurna jer meni je jos davno jedan ginekolog postavio sumnju na septum, a on je tada sasvim sigurno imao "obican" UZ. Sa druge strane pak moju dvorogu maternicu je odmah vidio dr. specijalist i uz pomoc 3D UZ prikazala se vrlo jasna slika kako ona izgleda. 

Znaci, nije nista neobicno da se dvoroga maternica ne vidi sve dok se to ciljano ne trazi.




> Ne znam ni ja puno o tome...ali meni je rekao da moje nije još za operaciju.... Drugi liječnici mi nisu ništa govorili navodno je sve ok. Ali ipak nije kad još nisam trudna! I meni je to potpuna nepoznanica!
> Neka odgovori netko ko zna ili ima više iskustva s tim...



*mari mar* predlazem da za pocetak procitas sve postove na ovoj temi jer vjerujem da ces vec tu dobiti dosta odgovora na pitanja koja ti se postavljaju.

Ukratko ti mogu reci da postoje dva misljenja, jedni smatraju da je to nesto sto je samo varijanta normalne maternice, dok drugi misle da je to u slucaju problema sa zacecem tj. trudnocom potrebno operirati.

Kako ni ja nisam mogla ostati trudna, a dvoroga maternica je bila jedino sto se tada moglo dijagnosticirati ispocetka sam mislila da je u tome problem. Ipak, priklonila sam se onom misljenju prema kojem to ne treba dirati. Nekoliko godina nakon toga ostala sam trudna i imala sam urednu trudnocu. Uzrok svojoj nemogucnosti zaceca sada pripisujem genetskoj sklonosti za trombofiliju, a uspjeh u postizanju trudnoce terapiji heparinom.  

*ružo82* zao mi je sto si morala na kiretazu.  :Sad:  Odgovor na tvoje pitanje kada mozes ici na dijagnosticku histeroskopiju najbolje ce ti znati reci tamo gdje ce ti to raditi. Po meni bi svakako trebalo pricekati barem prvu menstruaciju nakon kiretaze. Jedino sto ne znam kako je s tim kod tebe obzirom na tvoj PCOS i anovulatorne cikluse...

----------


## ruža82

Hvala Aurora, sad moram pričekati prvi pregled kod svog soc. ginekologa da vidim ako je sve ok pa će mi on reći šta dalje

----------


## Arian

Pozdrav. Evo da se i ja pridruzim ekipi... Prije par godina sam doznala da imam septum ili nesto slicno. Dr me poslao na daljnje pretrage,pa po nekima imam uterus bicornis sa septumom,a po nekima uterus duplex. Odlucila sam pokusati zatrudnijeti,pa sto bude...I uspila vec drugi mjesec  :Smile:  Neki su mi govorili da nema sanse da iznesem trudnocu,da moram strogo mirovat,da cu rodit ranije,da ce beba bit zaostala... Isla sam malo cackat po netu i zakljucila da je najbolje da nista ne citam i ne proucavam. Sto je tu je,a opterecivanje s tim mi sigurno ne bi pomoglo u trudnoci. U 6. mjesecu sam zavrsila u bolnici jer je bebi ponestalo mjesta pa je malo zaostajala u razvoju,mozda nekih 10ak dana. Medjutim,beba je nastavila normalno napredovat(tvrdoglava na mamu),pa su me otpustili doma. Na kraju sam rodila s 40+5tj. Kad sam dosla u bolnicu dr nije mogao vjerovat da sam toliko izgurala haha. Rodila sam prirodnim putem predivnu malu curicu 49cm i 3,450kg. Jedina komplikacija je sto su mi nakon 3 dana morali radit kiretrazu(ouch!!! ;-( ). Trebali su mi odmah po porodu ocistit i drugu stranu maternice,ali su to kao previdjeli... Ni dan danas ne znam kakvu tocno imam maternicu,ali znam da imam moje malo,savrseno cudo. Tako da vam je moj savjet da se ne zamarate puno tim dvorogim maternicama i da ne budete pesimisticne.  :Kiss:

----------


## medeni.angel

Ne znam da li da se pohvalim ili ne ali ja sam sva dupla  :Laughing: 
imam uterus duplex i vagina duplex i septum(pregradu) koju mi nikad nitko nije rekao da li ju trebam odstraniti ili ne..
nisam jos nikad ostvarila trudnocu ali se u srcu nadam da budem jednom,da li je uzrok moja anomalija ili nitko nema odgovora.Moj ginc mi je rekao da ima zena koje ostanu trudne prirodnim putem i rode bez ikakvih posljedica ali da to vise ovisi o sudbini osobe nego o nekoj teoriji....
sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## lalameda

Evo da se javim sa svojim iskustvom dvoroge maternice.
Nekad u 27g. sam kod ginekologa saznala sa imam dvije maternice i tad mi je rekla da je to sasvim normalno, da nista ne brinem, rodila si se stim, uz napomenu ako ako nekad ne budem zelila djecu i 'moram' uraditi prekid trudnoce da im naglasim to. I hajd odem kuci smirena, kontam to je to. Jer se nisam zamarala s tim jer nisam planirala porodicu u to vrijeme.
Nakon par godina kod drugog ginekologa spomenem to, pogledao na ultrazvuku, i nije nista strasno, ako nekad hocu to se moze prilikom poroda odstraniti. Bez ikakvog detaljnog ulazenja u to.
I poslije ta dva ginekologa, hajd sad da odem kod nekog drugog da uradim papa i sta jos treba jer godinu dana nisam bila nakon skidanja cervikalnog polipa koji je hvala Bogu bio dobrocudni, i na preporuku odem kod dobrog dr. Objasnim to, kaze pogledat cemo, opet imam c. polip, vidljive tragove upale na desnom jajniku i uradi mi 3d ultrazvuk i snimio je maternicu. E sad kod njega postoji dilema da li je cisto dvoroga ili dvoroga koja mozda mozda ima septum jer po obliku mu nije bas za septum a opet sad da me uvjerava da je dvoroga bez daljnjih pretraga nije to zelio jer je shvatio da su drugi tom mom problemu prilazili neozbiljno. A on se vec susretao sa ovim slucajevima i uspjesno su pacijentice to rijesile.

Da bi otklonilu tu dilemu preporucio mi je da uradim magnetnu rezonancu uterusa jer se tako najbolje moze vidjeti. E mom problemu kraja nema, naime na jacim mri uredjajima ne mogu da uradim jer imam na zubu mali kolcic i sad postoji mogucnost da mi to napravi problem. Nakon traganja preko poznanika koji radi kao tehnicar za pet/ct uredjaje rekao mi je da moze ali na nesto slabijem uredjaju, jer ovi kod nas na kcus i privatno u sarajevu su 1,5 i 3t i nadjem u zenici i zvala i kazu da moze. Pa eto vidjet cemo, posto cekam da dobijem za koji dan, pa da nakon ciklusa odem na mri. CT su mi preporucili isto ali gin. kaze da zracenje se kod nerotkinje moze lose odraziti na jajnike pa mi ne preporucuje. I kao zadnju varijantu da vidim sta je u pitanju kod mene sa maternicom dr. mi navodi da ostaje laparoskopija ali da ipak ako cu raditi da se odlucim odmah i na operaciju ako bi bilo da ima septum zbog anestezije i sl. sto mi ima logike jer mi je stari posao i stres bas imunitet i opcenito zdravlje uzdrmao pa se dovodim u normalu polagano.

Uh, razveza ja svoju pricu, ali svasta nesto mi prolazi kroz glavu, nadam se da razumijete sve to, ali eto pokusat cu da idem korak po korak.
Treba mi vremena da razmislim o svemu, dilema imam da li raditi taj zahvat ako dodje do toga, i eto jedva cekam mri da uradim pa da vidim i taj snimak.

I ostaje da vidimo papa test, skidanje tog c.polipa, pa da li ce tu jos sta biti ko zna...Nekako mix emocija i svega, malo ludimo muz i ja, ali sta bude bit ce. Nekako molim Boga da bude ta dvoroga a opet s druge strane?! I da, maternica mi je malo veca nego inace kod zena sto su rodile vec, a vidim da ste to i pisale da je bolje za bebu.

Eto tako drage moje, pa vidjet cemo sta i kako.

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav, vidim da već duže vrijeme ova tema nije aktivna, ali možda ima netko tko se našao u istoj sličnoj situaciji... Naime, krećemo u postupak mpo, a imam dvorogu maternicu. Dijagnoza 2/3 ginekologa. Jedan kaže treba operirati drugi kaže da to nema nikakve veze. Uglavnom, da li je netko sa istom dijagnozom išao u postupak mpo ili je rađena operacija?

----------

